# Stoke Bruerne



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

We know it's a bit last minute, ( a major advantage of having a MH), but Rita and I are attending the C&CC Northants DA meet held at Stoke Bruerne over this weekend, 29th - 31st July. If members of the C&CC, You would be most welcome to join us.

Please look out for a six legger Hymer, with a Reg No that ends with 860, and say hello.  

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

have you been there before. its a very nice place make sure you go for a beer in the boat inn .
some nice walks around the area as well.
we live about 15 miles away from s/b


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

firewood said:


> have you been there before. its a very nice place make sure you go for a beer in the boat inn .
> some nice walks around the area as well.
> we live about 15 miles away from s/b


Thanks Firewood.

Yes, we've been before, and visited the Navigation pub as well as the Boat Inn. 
We've not done the boat trip through the tunnel yet though, so that could be on the cards. :thumbleft:

If anyone is interested, there is also the X4 bus service that operates between Milton Keynes and Peterborough via Northampton, which can be caught at the main road, (A508).

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------

